# Beavertrol



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Im looking for a beaver troll for a 2007 Trophy 2352 with a 5.7l merc.
Ive been told that the guy who manufactured them has passed away.

Im trying to find a dealer who may still have one in stock, or even a used one that i could do some fab work to and make it fit my boat.

Any help would be apreciated.

Carl


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Here you go, click the link below. Rich

Beaver Trol


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Click through the site that Fish Tales list and you will find your dealers:

http://members.aol.com/ifedorko/BeaverTrol_Web/Page_4x.html


----------



## lake buzzard2 (Apr 26, 2007)

i now have the beaver troll business,let me know what outdrive,fred:fish2:


----------



## lake buzzard2 (Apr 26, 2007)

i now have acquired the beaver troll business,let me know what outdrive you have if you are still interested, fred


----------



## divedolphin (Apr 7, 2008)

I sent you an e-mail. I also need a Beaver Troll for a 1999 Sportcraft 252 wtih a Bravo III drive. Please send me a message at [email protected].

Thank you,

Ralph


----------



## divedolphin (Apr 7, 2008)

I sent you an e-mail. I also need a Beaver Troll for a 1999 Sportcraft 252 wtih a Bravo III drive. Please send me a message at [email protected].

Thank you,

Ralph


----------



## Educator (May 5, 2009)

Need address or phone number for person who has Beaver trol business now. thanks, Educator


----------

